# Iasca 1x sqc November 5



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Sqc event. Get your points early. 
$20 entry fee

But $20 to get in gate


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Meca will also be there


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Reminder
Iasca 1x sqc Sunday
Meca 2x sat and Sunday


----------



## 2DEEP2 (Jul 9, 2007)

Where this Sunday


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Look at the flier in the 1st post. Same place both days.
Meca both days. Iasca sqc Sunday only. I can do Iqc if needed


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

REMINDER

Fayetteville Motorspeedway and Drag Strip
4480 Doc Bennet Rd 
Fayetteville NC

Sunday 10-3pm for IASCA

MECA both days

get your points for 2018


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Only 3 meca sq cars today. Let's at least double that tomorrow. Get your points early so you can rebuild or tune or do nothing all spring and summer . Why wait til it's hot to get pts


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Events in NC in November!? You lucky dog mic!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

probillygun said:


> Events in NC in November!? You lucky dog mic!



We have another in January. I'll be qualified before most people even get started


----------

